# Finally started to build Ollie's new enclosure!



## Jason (Feb 28, 2011)

It will be 6'x3'x3' ......actually when the whole thing is finished it will be 6'x3'x6' t's gonna be two stacking enclosures. Ollie's gonna have Ash, the savannah monitor, as an upstairs neighbor. Each enclosure will be two peices (so I can actually get it through doorways, I learned from my huge iguana cage; I have to take it apart into like 30-40 peices to move it :doh )





That's 1/4 of the finished project. Between all the metal there will be stained wood panels. I still haven't decided how I want the doors (hinged or sliding)
The 3/4"x3/4" square tubes along the bottom are just to help support the floor. I'll post more pics as I get further along!
Thanks for looking,
-Ollie's Dad


----------



## chelvis (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice a metal frame, that is gonna be one sweet cage!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

How are you going to keep it water tight ??? 

Cool enclosure ....Interesting ..


----------



## Jason (Feb 28, 2011)

The wood will be sealed with either drylock or polyurethane. all the metal frame work will be painted, and the gaps between wood and metal will be filled with construction grade caulking


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see progress of this thing. Should be an awesome enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Mar 14, 2011)

Any updates on this cage??


----------



## Jason (Mar 22, 2011)

Update:
I'm a little further along with my new cage . I figured out how to make the pieces hook together. It got late and dark (and my neighbors don't hate me yet:angel so i didn't get it fully welded yet (just tacked for now) I still have to get everything on the top section squared up, and theres a couple support pieces that need to be added. but there it is. Now to start on the frame for the monitor's cage that will go up top...









theres a couple bars on the bottom that are just sitting in there not welded in place....that's not where they go. they're just helping keep the frame from warping while i weld.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it when its finished. I wish I had hinged doors. My enclosure came off CL and its got sliding doors, my tegu tends to kick mulch into one of the tracks and sometimes the door has problems sliding nicely... Sort of hard to explain without pics, but the glass sits in the wood.


----------



## Jason (May 10, 2011)

Crap, I gotta get moving on this thing. Ollie's decided that her old cage can't hold her back. she started tearing the screen off her lid and coming and going as she pleases. today i finished the frame of her half of the enclosure. Instead of finishing the frame for my sav's half of the enclosure I'll have to install the wood panels, doors and windows on ollie's. I need to get this thing into action! tomorrow: bondo and paint time


----------

